# Todays trip: Orchideen Holm



## Marc (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm having quite an enjoyable week. Today I had the oppurtunity to visit Orchideen Holm located close to the city Kleve in Germany.

http://www.orchideen-holm.de/

The nursery does alot of their own hybridising and also production of various orchid species. They currently don't have a lab but they do grow the young plants as they are moved out of the bottles.

I never visisted this nursery before and I was quite looking forward to the visit. It was a 1 hour drive to get there and I can honestly say that I was very pleasantly surprised. I'll start of this topic with some photo's I made to give you all an impression of the nursery.

This was a table with a lot of Paphs and Phrags, unfortunately they didn't have as much slippers as I would like to see but still an intersting table with some nice flowers on them.






The following shots are from the same greenhouse, it's the biggest orchid greenhouse I've visited so far, and it's actually filled with very interesting plants.










Another greenhouse about the same size as the one I showed before but mostly filled with various Phallies.






A nice collection of various block mounted plants.





Lot's of Tillandsia's.





A large section with various types of Pleurotaloide's.





In the coming 5 or so posts I'll post more pictures as I uploaded about 45 so please wait with replying untill I'm done. It will be greatly apreciated.


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll start of with sharing pictures of the Bulbo's I saw in flower. I don't have all the names but surely someone here can help me out.

Bulbophyllum carunculatum





Bulbophyllum echinolabium ( I've seen this plant before and it sure is a stinker! )





Bulbophyllum 3





Bulbophyllum carunculatum





Bulbophyllum miniatum





There were Cattleya's as well

Cattleya aclandiae





Cattleya forbesii alba





Lot's of Cattleya forbesii alba





Cattleya guttata





More to follow in a few minutes.


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2011)

Lot's of Dendrobium's as well.

Dendrobium maccarthiae





Dendrobium bracteosum















Dendrobium cuthbertsonii ( I really love these little buggers! )










Dendrobium laevifolium










Epidendrum ciliare





Epigenium nakahare ( same species as I showed in the Schwerte thread but a very different colour. )


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2011)

More more more

Haraella odorata





Miltonia roeblii ( and lot's of them )





Pleurothallis sanderae ( lot's of young ones )





Pleurothallis sanderae ( a very "big" plant)





Psychilis olivacea





Now I'll start with the pictures of the flowers were I didn't take a shot of the label.
















Detail shot of the plant I showed above.


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2011)

And I'm still not done


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll finish of this thread with this strange looking plant which I can't recall the name of either.






As you can see above it was a very interesting visit for me. I don't know exactly how to order from them over their website but you are able to visit them 5 days a week. If you live in Europe and you ever happen to be in the area it's well worth the visit. 

I hope you enjoyed the show and as far as I know it will be the last one for me this week.

Thanks for watching 

( edit: just counted and I didn't forget posting 1 picture, yay for me!!!! )


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh yeah of course I didn't go home empty handed, following plants joined my collection today:

Paph. appletonianum ( 1 old growth that allready flowered + 1 new growth )
Dendrobium fleckeri ( should flower next year )
Ceratostylis rubra ( Have to thank Hakone for this one as he showed it in his Schwerte topic )


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanx for sharing; looks like a good trip. I would definitely have bought one of those Haraella's!


----------



## Wendelin (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the nice pics. I 've never seen anything from Orchideen Holm before.


----------



## Shiva (Aug 17, 2011)

What a wonderful place! That last plant sure has gorgeous leaves. :drool:


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2011)

Wendelin said:


> Thanks for the nice pics. I 've never seen anything from Orchideen Holm before.



As you live in Germany I can only recomend that you visit them. Both Mr.and Miss Holm and their son Marko were very friendly people and I felt more then welcome. And a visit is trully worthwhile as they have lot's of interesting species and hybrids.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice... 

by the way, it is Dendrobium laevifolium, the one you cannot remember the name of


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2011)

Kavanaru said:


> Very nice...
> 
> by the way, it is Dendrobium laevifolium, the one you cannot remember the name of



Thanks Ramon i will add it tomorrow currently posting from my htc so editting is a bit hard


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 17, 2011)

Holy moly! Interesting species from your trip..   I have never seen bulbo carunculatum alba before..


----------



## Hera (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, total or hid heaven. Loved the tour.


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 17, 2011)

Amazing! Bulbophyllum 2 is an echinolabium. Beautiful plants!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2011)

What a wonderful place to wander for a day -- or a week! Thanks for the tour.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 19, 2011)

Very cool pics Marc, bravo!!!! And thanks for the interesting adress!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 19, 2011)

Great pictures of very interesting flowers!!! thanks for sharing Marco


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 22, 2011)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------

